# The Buddy Belts



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

I am going to get Peanut one of these Buddy Belts. I really like the look of them and figure since it is leather that it will last a very long time. On their web page they show one that is a beautiful deep almost cobalt blue but I dont see it as a choice in the color selections. I wonder if it is a special color thing? Also too are the liners a necessary thing? I know lots of you have these harnesses so any input would be great! Thanks so much:daisy:


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I've got a few buddy belts and just ordered a couple of new ones yesterday I llove them! Can't wait to see peanut in it 
Where are you trying to order it from? It may be that the colour is just out of stock.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie and Tootsie wear there buddy belts all the time and I've never used a liner. so, i'd recommend to try it without the liner first. 

the color you see in the pic is probably an older color that isn't available anymore. 

I recommend an online boutique called wetnoseboutique to buy your first buddy belt. you can call her up on the phone to order and she is very nice. ( forgot her name, but theres only one lady that runs it ). and , if the fit isn't good , and you just try it on your dog for fit... she will let you exchange it without any problem. you can ask her about color choices too . and she'll help you figure out fit. just a suggestion because some places may not be good at exchanges like her ... seeing its your first time ordering one. the size chart can be alittle off sometimes.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm right there with Jessica. I love buddy belt harnesses. They are more practical for every day use and they do last a long time. My favorite thing about them is that they can be adjusted to get the desired fit, unlike a regular step in harness. There are other sites that sell buddy belt harnesses, you may want to check and see if you can find the color you want elsewhere. Another thing you can do is email bb and ask them if the color is coming back in stock.


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

well I haven't tried to order it yet. I was on the buddy belt website. But I LOVE the blue and I also love the caramel colored one as he is fawn colored. Haha he just might be getting two of them for Christmas!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

We love our buddy belts. Both my girls are walked on them most of the time and after 2 years they are still in great shape. We regularly condition them and they have gotten so soft.


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

what do you condition them with?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

The buddybelts go so well under clothes too <3 esp. Durin the winter


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I love, love, love Buddy Belts and have lots of them. My little dogs have never needed liners but my 20kg dog did need them. I condition with good quality leather conditioner. They last beautifully.


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

that is great to know lol as peanut always has on a tshirt or sweater. I have decided on the Marine color. and going to get the matching leash! Someone said they run small so instead of a 2 should I get the 2.5


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

You can see some pics of my dog in some of his BB's here:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/183721-meoshia-nibblers-sl-bb-harnesses.html

What is Peanut's chest measurement? My 11" dog wears size 2 and my 12" dog wears the 2.5


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

he measured around 12 on his chest


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Peanuts Mommy said:


> he measured around 12 on his chest


Millie is 12" and she wears a 2.5, she can still fit into a size 2 although she's on the last hole. So I think you should get a 2.5 for peanut.


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

ok lol now trying to find a 2.5 in the Marine color hahaha


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

Also too I prefer to put Peanut's Harness over his tshirt's and sweaters so I wonder if it would be better to get a size 3? Or would the 2.5 be sufficeient


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

just letting you know that size 2.5 is a fairly new size so, some of the colors that came out a while back were not made in size 2.5 . 

just curious... how much does Peanut weigh ? i'm thinking the size 3 may be too big for Peanut .


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

well I took him today to get his nails clipped and I weighed him at 4.4 lbs he is a tiny one.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

ya, I think the 3 will be too big even over clothes. Minnie wears a size 3 and she is 5 3/4 pounds and her chest is around 13 to 13.5 inches. the 3 fits her even over bulky clothes.


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

Ok I am so excited! I just placed my order for the Marine buddy belt and matching leash for my lil love! YAYYYY Cannot wait to get them!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Peanuts Mommy said:


> Ok I am so excited! I just placed my order for the Marine buddy belt and matching leash for my lil love! YAYYYY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you order from?


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

I ordered from funnyfur.com. They have the BB in Marine and in size 2.5!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, that's exciting. did you get size 2.5 ?


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

yes I did! Oh I cannot wait to see it on him LOL he is going to even be more handsome!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I have two of them and I LOVE them!!

Douglas has a Sprout one in a 3. Kaira has a cloud BB in a 2.5. They both like them, the harnesses look lovely and are nice and soft, they stand up well to hard use.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Yay! You'll love it. I have the Marine with matching leash for my big dog, it's a beautiful colour.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I just got a couple of BB's. I know now why everyone loves them! They. Fit great and are so pliable and well made. I do have a caramel/gold color to use on my fawn dog Mia. I love the color on her.


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

Kismet said:


> Yay! You'll love it. I have the Marine with matching leash for my big dog, it's a beautiful colour.


I cannot wait to see the color on Peanut! So excited!! :foxes_207:


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

debrawade10 said:


> I just got a couple of BB's. I know now why everyone loves them! They. Fit great and are so pliable and well made. I do have a caramel/gold color to use on my fawn dog Mia. I love the color on her.


Awesome! Can you post a picture of Mia in her caramel BB? I got the Marine blue color for Peanut so I am excited but he could have more in his future lol


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Peanuts Mommy said:


> Awesome! Can you post a picture of Mia in her caramel BB? I got the Marine blue color for Peanut so I am excited but he could have more in his future lol


I will, I am like you...there will be more. I LOVE the Marine blue also. I like to have collars and harnesses that match their coats as much as possible. I love the looks that blend in.
After I get the first piece that matches their coats, I like to go for fun colors!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Peanuts Mommy said:


> what do you condition them with?


We use a leather conditioner, I get mine at boot barn- but there are a lot out there. Buddy Belts website has a page about what kind of leather conditioner to use. We have a lot of leather goods and Vegas is very dry, so once a month or so we have a little leather conditioning party on the back porch!


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

doginthedesert said:


> We use a leather conditioner, I get mine at boot barn- but there are a lot out there. Buddy Belts website has a page about what kind of leather conditioner to use. We have a lot of leather goods and Vegas is very dry, so once a month or so we have a little leather conditioning party on the back porch!


Haha I love it! its not really dry here in Missouri but I will get some stuff for his harness and his leash....this was a small investment for me so I will be taking care of it!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh, I was mistaken! Kaira's BB is a 2, not a 2.5- I looked.


----------

